# sharks



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

went last nite had a few runs nothing to speak of im probly goweing back in a couple days


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Big ones??


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatarea of the beach are you fishing? Went tonight but no runs.Lots of mullet running the beach. Something big was bustin themup right at sun down.


----------

